# Big Trade



## ed (Jul 15, 2002)

Portland trades: SG Derek Anderson (10.8 ppg, 2.7 rpg, 3.1 apg in 26.6 minutes) 
PG Damon Stoudamire (13.6 ppg, 3.9 rpg, 6.5 apg in 37.3 minutes) 
Portland receives: SF Latrell Sprewell (19.4 ppg, 3.7 rpg, 3.9 apg in 41.1 minutes) 
C Marc Jackson (4.8 ppg, 3.3 rpg, 0.4 apg in 12.7 minutes) 
SG Anthony Peeler (9.0 ppg, 2.5 rpg, 2.2 apg in 25.1 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: +8.8 ppg, +2.9 rpg, and -3.1 apg. 

Dallas trades: C Shawn Bradley (4.1 ppg, 3.3 rpg, 0.4 apg in 14.3 minutes) 
PG Nick Van Exel (18.4 ppg, 3.5 rpg, 6.6 apg in 34.7 minutes) 
Dallas receives: PF Kurt Thomas (13.9 ppg, 9.1 rpg, 1.1 apg in 82 games) 
PG Terrell Brandon (12.4 ppg, 2.9 rpg, 8.3 apg in 32 games) 
Change in team outlook: +3.8 ppg, +5.2 rpg, and +2.4 apg. 

New York trades: SF Latrell Sprewell (19.4 ppg, 3.7 rpg, 3.9 apg in 41.1 minutes) 
PF Kurt Thomas (13.9 ppg, 9.1 rpg, 1.1 apg in 33.8 minutes) 
New York receives: C Shawn Bradley (4.1 ppg, 3.3 rpg, 0.4 apg in 53 games) 
PG Nick Van Exel (18.4 ppg, 3.5 rpg, 6.6 apg in 72 games) 
SG Wally Szczerbiak (18.7 ppg, 4.8 rpg, 3.1 apg in 82 games) 
Change in team outlook: +7.9 ppg, -1.2 rpg, and +5.1 apg. 

Minnesota trades: PG Terrell Brandon (12.4 ppg, 2.9 rpg, 8.3 apg in 30.1 minutes) 
C Marc Jackson (4.8 ppg, 3.3 rpg, 0.4 apg in 12.7 minutes) 
SG Anthony Peeler (9.0 ppg, 2.5 rpg, 2.2 apg in 25.1 minutes) 
SG Wally Szczerbiak (18.7 ppg, 4.8 rpg, 3.1 apg in 38.0 minutes) 
Minnesota receives: SG Derek Anderson (10.8 ppg, 2.7 rpg, 3.1 apg in 70 games) 
PG Damon Stoudamire (13.6 ppg, 3.9 rpg, 6.5 apg in 75 games) 
Change in team outlook: -20.5 ppg, -6.9 rpg, and -4.4 apg. 

TRADE ACCEPTED

How about this?


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

I guess this could happen....IF MINNESOTA WANTED TO RUN ITS FRANCHISE INTO THE GROUND!! Youre gonn have to up the ante on what minnesota recieves.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> I guess this could happen....IF MINNESOTA WANTED TO RUN ITS FRANCHISE INTO THE GROUND!! Youre gonn have to up the ante on what minnesota recieves.


I agree.


----------



## Wiggum (Jul 29, 2002)

Minnesota would never, EVER do this...that's not even close to being fair...


----------

